# Who would like a Gardening forum on here?



## tbow388

I am trying to get the GREAT folks at AS :msp_thumbup: to start a "gardening / farming" forum in the "off the topic" area.

Several folks have said they would like it and it does have to do with small trees.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## batch

i think it would be nice to have one on the site.


----------



## Uncle John

Why not?


----------



## Blazin

Hells yeah! Then we can fight over which is better, horse #### or cow ####


----------



## tbow388

*Don't forget*



Blazin said:


> Hells yeah! Then we can fight over which is better, horse #### or cow ####



Don't forget Chicken and Goat $$$$:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## demc570

sounds good


----------



## JHctRednek

I agree go for it!


----------



## bucknfeller

Blazin said:


> Hells yeah! Then we can fight over which is better, horse #### or cow ####



Chicken ####. Particularly from the layer houses. No shavings, lots of egg shells. Great source for calcium, don't even need to add lime most of the time. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Walt41

What about goose ####?


----------



## Blazin

bucknfeller said:


> Chicken ####. Particularly from the layer houses. No shavings, lots of egg shells. Great source for calcium, don't even need to add lime most of the time. :msp_thumbup:



Yeah but it's extremely hard to make chicken #### into chicken salad


----------



## mga

Blazin said:


> Hells yeah! Then we can fight over which is better, horse #### or cow ####



every one knows cow manure is the best.


----------



## Blazin

mga said:


> every one knows cow manure is the best.



:monkey:


----------



## Walt41

Finally a place to discuss hoes


----------



## Blazin

Walt41 said:


> Finally a place to discuss hoes



He ease up, mine does most of the weeding


----------



## DSS

One thing we'll never run out of here is bull####. 

Or BS as we like to call it.


----------



## Blazin

DSS said:


> One thing we'll never run out of here is bull####.
> 
> Or BS as we like to call it.



Right, unless you get perma bunned


----------



## tbow388

BS on AS? Never!!


----------



## tbow388

Someone might need to put a bug in Darin's ear also


----------



## mitch95100

You could call it " The vegetable patch"

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## TermiteBuffet

I'm in where do I sign up?

Sent via the computer in my 562xp


----------



## StrataTree

I'm in, I love small trees:msp_thumbup:


----------



## bucknfeller

I hate gardens! Love farming, but hate gardens :dunno: I'm dreading the thought of laying 4 acres of plastic in another month or so. :bang:


----------



## mtfallsmikey

bucknfeller said:


> I hate gardens! Love farming, but hate gardens :dunno: I'm dreading the thought of laying 4 acres of plastic in another month or so. :bang:



I'm sure you have one of those nice combination units that lays down plastic, seed, irrigating tape at the same time (??)

I've always wanted to see a gardening sticky here, count me in


----------



## DSS

We only garden on a very small scale, but I like seeing how early you guys plant and how stuff grows in different areas. I'm in. 

Btw, there's still at least 2 feet of frost here, and between 4-5 feet of snow in places in the yard. Last frost date, first week of june.


----------



## farmer steve

Blazin said:


> Hells yeah! Then we can fight over which is better, horse #### or cow ####



hey blazin its sheep####. FS


----------



## farmer steve

bucknfeller said:


> I hate gardens! Love farming, but hate gardens :dunno: I'm dreading the thought of laying 4 acres of plastic in another month or so. :bang:



whats goin in the plastic? i looked at your profile, now i know why u r partial to chicken ####:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blazin

farmer steve said:


> hey blazin its sheep####. FS



That'll work too in a pinch, hopefully we don't have any Amish guys here chiming in about dumping their honey pots in the vege garden :msp_scared:


----------



## farmer steve

tbow388 said:


> BS on AS? Never!!



tbow hows your cole crops doin?


----------



## Cbird14

im in. i doubled the size of our garden this fall. and put a full #### spreader load over it. it was cow ####.


----------



## tbow388

farmer steve said:


> tbow hows your cole crops doin?



They have doubled in size this last week. nice and green

Got down to 29 last night and had a good frost on the windows but I am sure they will be fine.


----------



## tbow388

*Map*

Here is a pic of what I currenty have (in red) and you can see how far I can expand.







This is down the street from me. It is where I have the privilege of helping and learning. the width of the field is about 400 feet.






I have been told that I am very lucky to be able to learn and help. I feel lucky to learn from a old farmer. Used to plow here with mules!!


----------



## Blazin

Cbird14 said:


> im in. i doubled the size of our garden this fall. and put a full #### spreader load over it. it was cow ####.



Same here, but I used 6 yards of aged horse dooky :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Garmins dad

Im in for a garden section.. I would love to see more pictures of what yall grow.. I seem to forget the camera when i go to the garden. Last years garden was a tad over 800 lbs of spuds (half red half white) just over 200 lbs of carrots, two five gallon pails of peas, some cucumbers, sadly only two pumpkins came last year. 

Do any of you guys do anything different with any of your veggies?? I build boxes for my water mellons and for my pumpkins.. Mind you im not growing huge pumpkins.. This year i want to try to tie a few cucumbers around a wooden dowel.. I don't know why but people pay more for odd veggies.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blazin

Garmins dad said:


> Im in for a garden section.. I would love to see more pictures of what yall grow.. I seem to forget the camera when i go to the garden. Last years garden was a tad over 800 lbs of spuds (half red half white) just over 200 lbs of carrots, two five gallon pails of peas, some cucumbers, sadly only two pumpkins came last year.
> 
> Do any of you guys do anything different with any of your veggies?? I build boxes for my water mellons and for my pumpkins.. Mind you im not growing huge pumpkins.. This year i want to try to tie a few cucumbers around a wooden dowel.. I don't know why but people pay more for odd veggies.. :msp_thumbup:



I use a sloped section of chicken wire for my cucumbers, plant them right on the edge and they climb up the wire with a bit of training, a row of lettuce usually gets planted behind the fence.


----------



## Blazin

Here's a better shot, that's dill behind the fence in this one.


----------



## tbow388

*2013 plan*

I am sure I will change it a little. The broccoli and cabbage are already planted.






Any suggestions would be awesome. Has to be things that will grow in the heat. July and august we will break the 100' mark.


----------



## tbow388

*Cotton*



Cbird14 said:


> im in. i doubled the size of our garden this fall. and put a full #### spreader load over it. it was cow ####.



I am using cotton seed mulch from the cotton gin.

Spread out some and tilled it in.

Now its time do make the furrows, fill with mulch, cover and let sit until planting time.


----------



## bucknfeller

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'm sure you have one of those nice combination units that lays down plastic, seed, irrigating tape at the same time (??)




Yeah, we've got one that lays the plastic and the drip tape, then you plant by hand. It's still a PITA. Even worse than laying it down, is picking it back up at the end of the season. I'd love to hear some ideas on that. 



farmer steve said:


> whats goin in the plastic? i looked at your profile, now i know why u r partial to chicken ####:hmm3grin2orange:



Tomato's, squash, cucumber, zuccini, bush limas, peppers. All kinds of different stuff. My stepmother runs a farm market, so she grows alot of her own stuff. I don't really get into the planting, maintenence, and harvest. I get the ground ready, lay the plastic, and hook up the irrigation. Let the gals take care of most everything else :msp_biggrin: I try to make myself busy with the hay and grain as much as I can  


Yeah, on the chicken poop, there's plenty of it around here. The layer manure is a little bit harder to come by, but it is so much better. I've seen ground that wouldn't grow a good stand of weeds grow 200 bushels/acre of corn or better after putting 4tons/acre of the stinky stuff down. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## farmer steve

bucknfeller said:


> Yeah, we've got one that lays the plastic and the drip tape, then you plant by hand. It's still a PITA. Even worse than laying it down, is picking it back up at the end of the season. I'd love to hear some ideas on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato's, squash, cucumber, zuccini, bush limas, peppers. All kinds of different stuff. My stepmother runs a farm market, so she grows alot of her own stuff. I don't really get into the planting, maintenence, and harvest. I get the ground ready, lay the plastic, and hook up the irrigation. Let the gals take care of most everything else :msp_biggrin: I try to make myself busy with the hay and grain as much as I can
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the chicken poop, there's plenty of it around here. The layer manure is a little bit harder to come by, but it is so much better. I've seen ground that wouldn't grow a good stand of weeds grow 200 bushels/acre of corn or better after putting 4tons/acre of the stinky stuff down. It's amazing stuff.



most of the veggie growers up here that use plastic, use whats called a mulch lifter.about $2500. or more. i do it the old fashion way,herbicide. you know what i talking about if you grow corn. i grow about 6 acres of sweet corn and all the other goodies for my market. where in md.?


----------



## bucknfeller

farmer steve said:


> most of the veggie growers up here that use plastic, use whats called a mulch lifter.about $2500. or more. i do it the old fashion way,herbicide. you know what i talking about if you grow corn. i grow about 6 acres of sweet corn and all the other goodies for my market. where in md.?



Near Cecilton. The market is in Middletown, DE. My mothers family is spread out up there from East Berlin to Gettysburg.


Herbicides are fine if you're growing one crop, Here we've got 20 different things growing on 4 or 5 acres. You've really gotta watch what you're doing. Even residual from the previous year can get you in trouble with veggie crops. I do use some pre-emerge between the plastic before planting, but some stuff is so sensitive, you have to watch where you're putting it for the following year.


----------



## farmer steve

bucknfeller said:


> Near Cecilton. The market is in Middletown, DE. My mothers family is spread out up there from East Berlin to Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> Herbicides are fine if you're growing one crop, Here we've got 20 different things growing on 4 or 5 acres. You've really gotta watch what you're doing. Even residual from the previous year can get you in trouble with veggie crops. I do use some pre-emerge between the plastic before planting, but some stuff is so sensitive, you have to watch where you're putting it for the following year.



i know i'm on athree year rotation except for the sweet corn.we go to dover spring& fall stay at harrington fairgrounds. nice flat fields down there.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Has anyone used rosin paper as mulch? I'm thinkin bout putting that down instead of newspaper in my new raised beds before I drop the mushroom compost on top. No, I do not have enough newspapers to do the job. 
I like the cuke trellis..


----------



## Genius.

What's all this gardening talk????

It's 15* out right now and my garden is under about 8" of snow yet...



I'm jealous


----------



## Genius.

Anyone of you guys do no-til on the garden?

About 5 years ago we switched to 100% no-til on our farm, and we are hooked on it.

I imagine I could scale it down to garden size. But I'm curious how I'd go about breaking up the hard pan?


----------



## bcorradi

Genius. said:


> What's all this gardening talk????
> 
> It's 15* out right now and my garden is under about 8" of snow yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous


I hear ya we still have over 3' of snow on the ground.


----------



## beerbelly

A GARDEN THREAD...YAY! 


Can't wait to do some diggin'. 6" fell here today:mad2: 

We grow organic garlic, corn, potatoes, peppers, carrots, rhubarb, strawberries, beans, cabbage, onions, tomatoes, and whatever else I can fit into the plot. We freeze & can a bunch of it, and sell some at a farmers market. A couple of years ago, we got almost 1000 lbs of potatoes (kinnebec's) from 70lbs of seed!!! Yeeeehaaaa! By spring, we gave a few hundred lbs to the local food bank. Usually do about 700 heads of garlic....no vampires here!

Anyway, *YES* to a garden forum! :msp_thumbsup:

pic's in the spring/summer


----------



## Genius.

Del_ said:


> We dig our vegetable beds by hand with a spading fork.
> 
> 
> No tilling here!




I bet your in better shape than me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Genius.

Del_ said:


> The secret is to not have a garden bigger than your wife can dig!



Very wise words right there


----------



## Genius.

When the time does come my garden has 

Carrots
Cauliflower (last year was our first year and it didn't grow well at all, it just bolted seeds, the 2 month stretch of 95*+...)
Broccoli
Beans (green, yellow and purple)
Potatoes (Yukon Golds, German Butterball and a purple potato)
Various peppers
Tomatoes
Strawberries
Blueberries
Zukinee
Summer squash
Watermelon
Pumpkins
Radish's
Turnips (for the chickens)
Cucumbers 
Sugar peas
Various herbs

This spring I'm going to try garlic

In the barn I raise cows (we are getting 6 calves tomorrow) 
We have 40 laying hens
We raise about 150-200 broiler chickens throughout spring, summer and the fall.

Every year my garden keeps growing larger and larger. I am blessed with kids who love veggies. They will choose a veggie besides candy 

The problem though... They've become veggie snobs. They will not eat veggies we buy in the store. So my garden has to grow to meet their needs. (I'm screwed when they become teenagers)


----------



## DSS

Genius. said:


> Anyone of you guys do no-til on the garden?
> 
> 
> 
> About 5 years ago we switched to 100% no-til on our farm, and we are hooked on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine I could scale it down to garden size. But I'm curious how I'd go about breaking up the hard pan?




I'm sure you can come up with a way to cause an explosion that will loosen up the ground a bit.


----------



## DSS

Never heard of German Butterball spuds. Are they white or yellow?


----------



## Genius.

DSS said:


> I'm sure you can come up with a way to cause an explosion that will loosen up the ground a bit.



My garden could use some more #### in it. I'm debating on having you or Tom come:hmm3grin2orange:

Then I figured Ooh is closer to me, and there is no shortage of bull #### there


----------



## farmer steve

Genius. said:


> Anyone of you guys do no-til on the garden?
> 
> About 5 years ago we switched to 100% no-til on our farm, and we are hooked on it.
> 
> I imagine I could scale it down to garden size. But I'm curious how I'd go about breaking up the hard pan?



some of the bigger veggie growers are experimenting with it here, mostly tomatoes &pumpkins. they plant some type of cover crop in the fall & roll it down or kill it .special made (read expensive) equipment. plant the cauliflower in late jun/early july for a fall harvest.i get those questions every year why did this happen to my broc/caulif?


----------



## Genius.

DSS said:


> Never heard of German Butterball spuds. Are they white or yellow?



Yellow. They are a small tater, about the size of a silver dollar. 

Sorry for the confusing reference, I'm not sure what your ministry uses for money


----------



## DSS

Genius. said:


> My garden could use some more #### in it. I'm debating on having you or Tom come:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Then I figured Ooh is closer to me, and there is no shortage of bull #### there



I'll go visit anytime, but I better still have all my fingers when I come home. 



Genius. said:


> Yellow. They are a small tater, about the size of a silver dollar.
> 
> Sorry for the confusing reference, I'm not sure what your ministry uses for money



Hockey pucks. Duh.


----------



## Genius.

DSS said:


> I'll go visit anytime, but I better still have all my fingers when I come home.
> 
> 
> .



I can't promise you anything


----------



## beerbelly

Genius. said:


> Turnips (for the chickens)
> 
> 
> This spring I'm going to try garlic



I forgot about my chickens. I raise organic layers & meat birds. Mmmmm chicken!

Garlic should be planted in fall for bigger heads. Harvest in July. Mmmmm Garlic!

Oooooh wait...chicken with garlic?! Mmmmm chicken & garlic! .....and beer!

Wait...beer battered chicken with garlic.... life sure is okay in these parts!


----------



## beerbelly

farmer steve said:


> some of the bigger veggie growers are experimenting with it here, mostly tomatoes &pumpkins. they plant some type of cover crop in the fall & roll it down or kill it .special made (read expensive) equipment. plant the cauliflower in late jun/early july for a fall harvest.i get those questions every year why did this happen to my broc/caulif?



Green Manure.... Radishes, peas, belle beans, rye grass etc... All good stuff! You can do it on a small scale, but it is work. But work is what it is all about! A satisfaction of knowing you planted it, grew it, and harvested it. You know where your food is coming from, and at the same time you're not supporting some big company only out for profits. Farm on!


----------



## farmer steve

hey TBOW,How did u get the aerial pics on your one post? i'm a computer dummy. thanks FS.


----------



## Genius.

Here is my garden this past year.

It quit raining about the 2nd week in June and we didn't get any rain til the end of August/ first of September. July and August never had a day where the highs were below 90, a few weeks we had week straight of over 100.

That explains the brown











I had to see the devastation of our crops so I talked to a pilot at church to take me up in his plane


----------



## farmer steve

we're all hoping for a little more rain this year. i ran the drip sunup/sundown last year.its a good investment to keep the produce growin. they told me the well i use was only 2/gal./min. and i run it to the max.luckily i have a seperate well for the house & barn.FS


----------



## Genius.

farmer steve said:


> we're all hoping for a little more rain this year. i ran the drip sunup/sundown last year.its a good investment to keep the produce growin. they told me the well i use was only 2/gal./min. and i run it to the max.luckily i have a seperate well for the house & barn.FS



I need to invest in drip irrigation.

With how much I ran my irrigation pump last summer I'm considering either getting solar panels or a small windmill to power the pump. Then I'd like to put a water tank in the second floor of my barn. So then when the conditions are right my storage tank can fill and then I can water my garden by gravity.


----------



## DSS

farmer steve said:


> hey TBOW,How did u get the aerial pics on your one post? i'm a computer dummy. thanks FS.




I'm a dummy too but I think maybe he used Google Earth.


----------



## farmer steve

darin, we need a gardening forum.:msp_thumbup: FS.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Genius. said:


> I need to invest in drip irrigation.
> 
> With how much I ran my irrigation pump last summer I'm considering either getting solar panels or a small windmill to power the pump. Then I'd like to put a water tank in the second floor of my barn. So then when the conditions are right my storage tank can fill and then I can water my garden by gravity.



Just random speculative bull shooting here...

I'd imagine gutters on the barn roof would collect a heck of a lot of water in even a modest rain. Divert that into a storage tank, then drip from that...we'd turn you into some sort of earthy-crunchy hippie who uses no electricity at all to water their garden 

231 c.i. per gallon, 144 sq. in. per sq. ft. ... that's 155 gallons per 1,000 s.f. of roof for every 1/4" of rain.


----------



## beerbelly

Dalmatian90 said:


> Just random speculative bull shooting here...
> 
> I'd imagine gutters on the barn roof would collect a heck of a lot of water in even a modest rain. Divert that into a storage tank, then drip from that...*we'd turn you into some sort of earthy-crunchy hippie who uses no electricity at all to water their garden *
> 
> 231 c.i. per gallon, 144 sq. in. per sq. ft. ... that's 155 gallons per 1,000 s.f. of roof for every 1/4" of rain.



Somewhat guilty of the above...can't help myself. :msp_thumbsup: They have been using cisterns forever and a day. They work, and you don't have to use potable water to dump on the ground.

Save the fresh water for beer!


----------



## tbow388

*Google Maps*



farmer steve said:


> hey TBOW,How did u get the aerial pics on your one post? i'm a computer dummy. thanks FS.



Steve, I used google maps and took a screen shot.


----------



## tbow388

*Rows and rows*

This is what I was talking about doing.

Dig the rows, fill with mulch, cover back with dirt, let sit for a month.


----------



## tbow388

*A poster from 1918*


----------



## stihl sawing

DSS said:


> I'll go visit anytime, *but I better still have all my fingers *when I come home.
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey pucks. Duh.


Fingers? You ain't gots no dern fingers. I believe "HOOVES" would best describe what you have.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## StrataTree

Yes indeed. Keep the wood chips and other debris out of finished ready to use product. As woody material decomposes it will deplete your soil of nitrogen and possibly leave you scratching your head and trouble shooting. Can build a screen to sift soil through that catches this unwanted material, extra labor but your plants will thank you for your troubles

A little extra labor now is better than a lot of extra labor later, cheers and happy growing!


----------



## tbow388

*I guess*

I guess it is compost that I am using then. Great to learn a difference.

This was from a HUGE cotton gin. When the cotton goes to the gin this is what is left over.

We pulled this from last years pile. could have been the year before pile since I dont think that chute has moved over the winter. There is very little other than fine stuff there and a few really nice worms.


----------



## Cbird14

Genius. said:


> Anyone of you guys do no-til on the garden?
> 
> About 5 years ago we switched to 100% no-til on our farm, and we are hooked on it.
> 
> I imagine I could scale it down to garden size. But I'm curious how I'd go about breaking up the hard pan?



Have u ever played with tannerite?!!!!! I know ya got guns. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Sayheymj

*Thumbs up on gardening fourm*

I gotta have a way to show off my big zucchini !!!


----------



## JHctRednek

tbow388 said:


> This is what I was talking about doing.
> 
> Dig the rows, fill with mulch, cover back with dirt, let sit for a month.



If you like rows with mulch buried (sheet composting) try it with a small rotation. Bury your mulch in the rows you walk on this year and then till an plant in those rows next year. 
We used that to bring up the nutrients in our main garden but in big patches (broke the garden into 4-25'x25' sections) and it works well, just watch the PH ours got a little off. We used a year old pile of manure (pig/horse/mianly cow), grass clippings and sawdust as our compost, then covered and planted a cover crop over it. Tilled it in the next spring and the worms were everywhere and the dirt was noticable darker and richer.


----------



## tbow388

*I need*

I need to get a picture of the compost in my hand so you can see how "dirty" it is.

I am trying it this way this year because my garden mentor told me to try it.

He told me last year that he will help me have double the yield from last year.


----------



## farmer steve

*last years 'garden'*

took me a while to figure out this*&^#@## computer but finally got the google pic of last years garden. mostly sweet corn but all the other stuff too. just had the last bag of asparagus for dinner last nite. won't be long til i'm cutting again.View attachment 284130


----------



## Genius.

Cbird14 said:


> Have u ever played with tannerite?!!!!! I know ya got guns. Have fun!!!!



I like the way you think


----------



## Cbird14

Genius. said:


> I like the way you think



me and a buddy did some stump removal with that stuff too


----------



## Genius.

Cbird14 said:


> me and a buddy did some stump removal with that stuff too



That idea just came to me too

I've got a few 3' stumps that need to be gone. I considered using a drill, FFFG and a fuse, but it was suggested to me that that wouldn't be the most intelligent decision I ever made....


----------



## tbow388

farmer steve said:


> took me a while to figure out this*&^#@## computer but finally got the google pic of last years garden. mostly sweet corn but all the other stuff too. just had the last bag of asparagus for dinner last nite. won't be long til i'm cutting again.View attachment 284130



That is one heck of a plot!!!!!

Farmer Steve is actually Farmer Steve.


----------



## Walt41

Off in the distance of this lousy pic you can see the beginning of my greenhouse, I trenched water and power out there last fall.
View attachment 284151


----------



## tbow388

*Half way there*



Walt41 said:


> Off in the distance of this lousy pic you can see the beginning of my greenhouse, I trenched water and power out there last fall.
> View attachment 284151



Looks like you have a bit of it finished.

Am I correct in thinking that you used to have a outside garden and are now just going to a greenhouse?

Curious as to why.


----------



## Walt41

tbow388 said:


> Looks like you have a bit of it finished.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that you used to have a outside garden and are now just going to a greenhouse?
> 
> Curious as to why.



I had a big outdoor garden and good soil but, it has begun to take too much time with weeding and watering, with this setup I can set the drip lines and forget about it. I needed the greenhouse anyhow for cuttings and 30 new varieties of Rhodeys I'm starting from seed this year, so I made it bigger and will give the veggies a try. If things don't work out as planned I can bust out my 7' tiller and grind in a new garden in no time.


----------



## tbow388

Walt41 said:


> I can set the drip lines and forget about it. .



I am thinking about a drip system or a soaker hose set up this year.


----------



## farmer steve

tbow388 said:


> I am thinking about a drip system or a soaker hose set up this year.



Go with the drip. i think you got the gardening forum started , its just not official.


----------



## Walt41

I got my whole drip setup for free, there was a greenhouse that collapsed on a parcel that my buddies wife had a real estate listing on, they wanted it gone and I said I would do it for the scrap, 1/2 hour into the job after I removed the drip setup here comes the ladies son telling me how much money I should pay for that valuable scrap. I told him he could shove every last piece of that twisted junk clear past his colon and drove out of there, they called back two weeks later and I told them the job would now cost $500 for the removal, after agreeing on $400 I gave the job away to my buddies sons who still are gracious because there were two working commercial vent fans in the weeds that I did no see...at least I got the drip setup.


----------



## farmer steve

Walt41 said:


> I got my whole drip setup for free, there was a greenhouse that collapsed on a parcel that my buddies wife had a real estate listing on, they wanted it gone and I said I would do it for the scrap, 1/2 hour into the job after I removed the drip setup here comes the ladies son telling me how much money I should pay for that valuable scrap. I told him he could shove every last piece of that twisted junk clear past his colon and drove out of there, they called back two weeks later and I told them the job would now cost $500 for the removal, after agreeing on $400 I gave the job away to my buddies sons who still are gracious because there were two working commercial vent fans in the weeds that I did no see...at least I got the drip setup.



free is good


----------



## DSS

farmer steve said:


> took me a while to figure out this*&^#@## computer but finally got the google pic of last years garden. mostly sweet corn but all the other stuff too. just had the last bag of asparagus for dinner last nite. won't be long til i'm cutting again.View attachment 284130




Now we know your latitude and longitude. We can send Genius over to visit.


----------



## beerbelly

farmer steve said:


> Go with the drip. i think you got the gardening forum started , its just not official.



Remember with drip, keep the pressure LOW, or it will blow out everywhere.


----------



## farmer steve

beerbelly said:


> Remember with drip, keep the pressure LOW, or it will blow out everywhere.



i run 15-20 psi regulators on most.i did get a bad roll of drip tape once. blowin out left and right. supplier quit carrying that brand.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Any of you using a liquid fertilizer injection system on your drip tape/soaker hose systems? I tried to use a water treatment chemical injection pump last year with dismal results.


----------



## tbow388

mtfallsmikey said:


> Any of you using a liquid fertilizer injection system on your drip tape/soaker hose systems? I tried to use a water treatment chemical injection pump last year with dismal results.



Never heard of it but am interested to hear.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I planted 2 rows of potato onions, 2 of garlic and one row of leeks in this bed in early January while we had a thaw. The garlic and leeks are coming up but the potato onions seem to be taking longer.







I'm new to the tunnel gardening.


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> Any of you using a liquid fertilizer injection system on your drip tape/soaker hose systems? I tried to use a water treatment chemical injection pump last year with dismal results.



this is chemilizer 1-100 injector, mix up some juice . garden hose hooks up on one side ,other side goes to drip . .View attachment 284324


----------



## mtfallsmikey

farmer steve said:


> this is chemilizer 1-100 injector, mix up some juice . garden hose hooks up on one side ,other side goes to drip . .View attachment 284324



Put a link up...how much $$ is it?


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> Put a link up...how much $$ is it?



The place i get most of my stuff was owned by mennoites,but was sold and i think they will have website soon.anyhow that injector setup runs about $300. Martins produce supplies 1-888.381.8641 call for catalog.FS


----------



## Genius.

Del_ said:


> Here's a link to a leader in the industry. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...hIGwAw&usg=AFQjCNHdJ1OMLnSeZkWv7cUXfAAtC84dCQ
> 
> 
> I mix nutrients in a 55 gallon barrel and pump it into a garden hose and hand water with a wand. My set up also returns some of the main flow back to the 55 to keep things mixed up well.



Yup, Dosatron is good.

We use them for our livestock and they work great. Rebuild kits are cheap and easy to do.
We have also used Chemalizer injectors and have not had good luck with them.


----------



## Cbird14

Genius. said:


> Yup, Dosatron is good.
> 
> We use them for our livestock and they work great. Rebuild kits are cheap and easy to do.
> We have also used Chemalizer injectors and have not had good luck with them.



i spread cow #### on the garden in the fall and till it in :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Genius.

Cbird14 said:


> i spread cow #### on the garden in the fall and till it in :msp_thumbup:



Yup, my garden gets a ton of cow #### on it in the fall.
Whatever #### 6 cows produce in a year.

Then I clean my chicken coop out every other year.

I figured I don't need to put pig #### on it


----------



## mtfallsmikey

My irrigation system is simple, part of it seen on the left. I use 1" PVC pipe, tees/valves off it going to soaker hoses in each row, hooked up to a timer.


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> My irrigation system is simple, part of it seen on the left. I use 1" PVC pipe, tees/valves off it going to soaker hoses in each row, hooked up to a timer.



looks good. who picks all them beans?


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Me, the wifey, kids. Will have to do only one row this year, still have 90 qts. or so in the stash...


----------



## 2strokenut

count me in


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> Me, the wifey, kids. Will have to do only one row this year, still have 90 qts. or so in the stash...



ham&green beans? mmmmmm.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

farmer steve said:


> ham&green beans? mmmmmm.



Hams are curing as we speak...


----------



## promac850

Sure, why not? Then everyone can show off their rototillers...


----------



## farmer steve

promac610 said:


> Sure, why not? Then everyone can show off their rototillers...



and their ho's :msp_smile:


----------



## promac850

farmer steve said:


> and their ho's :msp_smile:



You missed an 'e' there...


----------



## mtfallsmikey

All this talk about ho(e)s, makes me wanna break out the Maricle Gro...


----------



## farmer steve

promac610 said:


> You missed an 'e' there...



o my mistake, show off their hose.


----------



## promac850

farmer steve said:


> o my mistake, show off their hose.



Which ones? The one that delivers water to the sprinkler or the ones that they pull over their legs?


----------



## promac850

Jiminy Christmas, do you guys need freaking pictures?

*This*








*or this*

Forget it... seems none of it is SFW...


----------



## tbow388

*Soaker Hose*

Promac do you have a SFW soaker hose pic?

I happened to run into a 250 foot roll of it for 35 bucks this weekend so that is what I am going with this year.

Ran a test run yesterday and think it will work out awesome!!!


----------



## promac850

tbow388 said:


> Promac do you have a SFW soaker hose pic?
> 
> I happened to run into a 250 foot roll of it for 35 bucks this weekend so that is what I am going with this year.
> 
> Ran a test run yesterday and think it will work out awesome!!!



Soaker hose? You mean that porous easy to kink and tear crap?

I've got some of that. Works a dandy once you get it laid out around all of those freaking flowers.






I had one tear lengthwise, about an inch. Used a 3/8" wide black UV resistant/proof zip tie and closed that up. Problem solved. No longer squirts out of the former slit.

This thread is getting dirty...


----------



## Dalmatian90

Just checked...

Last year the Peepers started peeping on 3/21.

Peas & Onions reported on 4/2.

If the whether co-operates a bit, I think I can get the Peas & Onions in this Saturday...wonder if I'll beat the peep frogs this year?


----------



## farmer steve

Dalmatian90 said:


> Just checked...
> 
> Last year the Peepers started peeping on 3/21.
> 
> Peas & Onions reported on 4/2.
> 
> If the whether co-operates a bit, I think I can get the Peas & Onions in this Saturday...wonder if I'll beat the peep frogs this year?



peepers were peepin sat. here.this morning their under 3" snow.today i am taking pepper & tomato seeds to my mennonite buddy to start in his greenhouse.looks like about 1,000 pepper plants & 500 tomato plants this year, my back is hurting already.


----------



## farmer steve

I had one tear lengthwise, about an inch. Used a 3/8" wide black UV resistant/proof zip tie and closed that up. Problem solved. No longer squirts out of the former slit.

This thread is getting dirty...[/QUOTE]

its the"gardening"forum of course its dirty:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbow388

farmer steve said:


> peepers were peepin sat. here.this morning their under 3" snow.today i am taking pepper & tomato seeds to my mennonite buddy to start in his greenhouse.looks like about 1,000 pepper plants & 500 tomato plants this year, my back is hurting already.




Farmer Steve. I now feel like a little gurly mon with my 11 pepper plants and 22 tomatos.


----------



## farmer steve

tbow388 said:


> Farmer Steve. I now feel like a little gurly mon with my 11 pepper plants and 22 tomatos.



i wish thats all i had to pick. the only time i hate it is in the rain or 100* &high humidity.lots of water &gatorade then. and some adult bevs in evening.
btw good job on the firefightin sat.FS.


----------



## tbow388

farmer steve said:


> i wish thats all i had to pick. the only time i hate it is in the rain or 100* &high humidity.lots of water &gatorade then. and some adult bevs in evening.
> btw good job on the firefightin sat.FS.



The thing I hate to pick the most is okra. It's the itchiest stuff I have ever dealt with.
Okra is what I help my mentor the most with. Have about 500 feet of it to deal with.

Maybe THATS why I help most with it.:msp_scared::msp_scared:

I didnt do anything Saturday that my neighbors wouldn't have done for me.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

tbow388 said:


> The thing I hate to pick the most is okra. It's the itchiest stuff I have ever dealt with.
> Okra is what I help my mentor the most with. Have about 500 feet of it to deal with.
> 
> Maybe THATS why I help most with it.:msp_scared::msp_scared:
> 
> I didnt do anything Saturday that my neighbors wouldn't have done for me.



What variety of okra are you growing?


----------



## Oldmaple

promac850 said:


> Jiminy Christmas, do you guys need freaking pictures?
> 
> *This*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or this*
> 
> Forget it... seems none of it is SFW...



How the heck do they get that over their legs?


----------



## tbow388

mtfallsmikey said:


> What variety of okra are you growing?



Yummy Okra.

I don't know what type or name it is.

He has been planting this one type for years and years. Lets some of it hang and then seeds it for the next year.


----------



## Walt41

Kinda garden related, my next restoration is an old Cub Cadet tiller that I bought last year, it is rough and missing the head for the engine. I really don't need it as I have a 7' tiller for my diesel tractor and a "pony" tiller and a little muffler modded Troy Built mini tiller. But..I always liked the look of those old yellow and white Cub products and jumped on this one for $20. Plan is to give it a hot bath later and get it in my basement shop to begin disassembly later today. Pics will follow at some point.


----------



## tbow388

Walt41 said:


> Kinda garden related, my next restoration is an old Cub Cadet tiller that I bought last year, it is rough and missing the head for the engine. I really don't need it as I have a 7' tiller for my diesel tractor and a "pony" tiller and a little muffler modded Troy Built mini tiller. But..I always liked the look of those old yellow and white Cub products and jumped on this one for $20. Plan is to give it a hot bath later and get it in my basement shop to begin disassembly later today. Pics will follow at some point.



Pics or it's fake!!!

That sounds like a fun project.

Even though my son bought me the husqvarna tiller this year I would still like to also have the Troy Bilt horse from last year.

The one huge advantage that the husqvarna has over the TB is dual rotating tines. Breaks up the ground like you would not believe.


----------



## Walt41

Best tiller I have ever come across is my 7' DelMorino, it weighs alot and requires at least 35pto hp. It literally powders the ground in one pass.


----------



## tbow388

*Hoping*

I am hoping one day after the kiddo gets out of college ( 1.5 more years) to get a compact tractor.

With it I would like a box blade, tiller, bushhog & a lift arm.


----------



## Walt41

Did I mention it is 32 degrees here and snowing? I put on a carhart and went to my storage hut...discovered that there is a craftsman tiller of similar size in there too...dunno when I got that...Anyhow, I dragged the Cub up to the garage and fired up the pressure washer with hot water and blasted it clean, removed all the old stickers too. It is now in the garage and drip drying till Jr gets home to help me carry it to the basement shop, I have a ground floor entrance but do not want to roll it across the muddy lawn to get there. View attachment 285587


----------



## Walt41

Since this resto is for me and not a customers I will not be replacing the stickers, it will just get original color paint and a complete engine rebuild, I think I might do the outer tines in white too, might look cool with the inners yellow and outers white. Time to make a parts list and call my picker buddy to see if he has a 5hp Briggs head...


----------



## mtfallsmikey

tbow388 said:


> Yummy Okra.
> 
> I don't know what type or name it is.
> 
> He has been planting this one type for years and years. Lets some of it hang and then seeds it for the next year.



I grow Clemson Spineless...but it's all good! Still have some in the freezer from last year.


----------



## tbow388

mtfallsmikey said:


> I grow Clemson Spineless...but it's all good! Still have some in the freezer from last year.



I am getting down to the last of my last years veggies. No tomatos, no squash, no broccoli or cabbage.

I have been skimping on using bellpepper because I thought I was almost out. found several other bags in the freezer and am now trying to use it up.

Even though I eat jalepenos with everything I still have enough left to supply a mexican restaurant for a week!


----------



## Walt41

I was hoping to get a front door on and cover the greenhouse this week but the light snow just turned to a blizzard here.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

tbow388 said:


> I am getting down to the last of my last years veggies. No tomatos, no squash, no broccoli or cabbage.
> 
> I have been skimping on using bellpepper because I thought I was almost out. found several other bags in the freezer and am now trying to use it up.
> 
> Even though I eat jalepenos with everything I still have enough left to supply a mexican restaurant for a week!



I remember the other variety of okra I have grown in the past..Perkins, shorter plants, good yeild tho. Lemmesee, I have around 80 qts. of maters, 60 qts. green beans, a few jars of ramps, mucho canned banana peppers, pickles, dilly beans, peppers in the freezer, corn on the cob, canned taters, apples, peaches, Bambi....


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Oh, and canned homemade salsa.


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> I remember the other variety of okra I have grown in the past..Perkins, shorter plants, good yeild tho. Lemmesee, I have around 80 qts. of maters, 60 qts. green beans, a few jars of ramps, mucho canned banana peppers, pickles, dilly beans, peppers in the freezer, corn on the cob, canned taters, apples, peaches, Bambi....



That last one would go good with any of the others:msp_thumbup:
we tried doin corn on the cob but it came out kinda mushy and tastin like cob.maybe theres a trick i'm missing.


----------



## tbow388

*Green beans*

I want to grow green beans but think I missed the season here.

I have one row open. I need to find something that loves the sun and doesn't mind the high 90's summer temps.


----------



## cat-face timber

Not much to add..

I am sure I will have lots of questions, and I really enjoy Gardening.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I built this from a link that Del posted:






Sheds the snow much better!

I have swiss chard and spinach planted in this bed.


----------



## farmer steve

tbow388 said:


> I want to grow green beans but think I missed the season here.
> 
> I have one row open. I need to find something that loves the sun and doesn't mind the high 90's summer temps.



i'll let you know,there are some that are heat tolerant.you should be able to have gb until mid nov.


----------



## farmer steve

Mike Cantolina said:


> I built this from a link that Del posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheds the snow much better!
> 
> I have swiss chard and spinach planted in this bed.



looks good, how are the bees doin? where in pa?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

farmer steve said:


> looks good, how are the bees doin? where in pa?



I had 5 hives that did pretty well for several years then lost 3 last year. I moved so I don't know how the remaining 2 will do here but I expect well.

I'm about 20 miles northwest of State College.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

farmer steve said:


> That last one would go good with any of the others:msp_thumbup:
> we tried doin corn on the cob but it came out kinda mushy and tastin like cob.maybe theres a trick i'm missing.



We shuck the corn before freezing, do not blanch, but it's never going to taste the same as fresh picked. We'll can more of it this time. Going to try netting/wire hoops over the corn rows, crows like to pick the seeds out when the plants get 2" high or so, but I'm sure the taste of Captan or whatever insecticide is on the seeds gets them sooner or later.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Mike Cantolina said:


> I had 5 hives that did pretty well for several years then lost 3 last year. I moved so I don't know how the remaining 2 will do here but I expect well.
> 
> I'm about 20 miles northwest of State College.



Just had a local beekeepers meeting in the paper...Also have a friend who is the master beekeeper at the USDA farm in Md. A neighbor hooks me up with all the honey I need.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

tbow388 said:


> I want to grow green beans but think I missed the season here.
> 
> I have one row open. I need to find something that loves the sun and doesn't mind the high 90's summer temps.



I mainly grow Blue Lake beans, and have grown Derby as well. They seem to be fairly tolerant of heat, as long as you keep giving them plenty of water, but not too much, the lower leaves that touch the ground will rot, may kill the plant.


----------



## farmer steve

mtfallsmikey said:


> Just had a local beekeepers meeting in the paper...Also have a friend who is the master beekeeper at the USDA farm in Md. A neighbor hooks me up with all the honey I need.



sweet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farmer steve

tbow388 said:


> I want to grow green beans but think I missed the season here.
> 
> I have one row open. I need to find something that loves the sun and doesn't mind the high 90's summer temps.



i found 2 types that say are heat tolerant, brio &inspiration. Seigers Seeds. only problem is u have to buy 5000m.seeds.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Would love to have bees, but am allergic... :frown:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I started a beekeepers thread before I got my first hive:

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/66379.htm


----------



## Bushmans

Some of my garden photos

View attachment 286136

View attachment 286137

View attachment 286138

View attachment 286139

View attachment 286140


----------



## tbow388

*Del_ & Farmer Steve*

I will check those out.

No sense in having unplanted ground!!


----------



## farmer steve

Bushmans said:


> Some of my garden photos
> 
> View attachment 286136
> 
> View attachment 286137
> 
> View attachment 286138
> 
> View attachment 286139
> 
> View attachment 286140



i wondered what the fence was for in the first pic, then i saw the goat in the last pic.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I don't have that much gardening experience but this just amazes me, it was 17°f this morning and 19°f the morning before but the potato onions have popped through and the leeks and garlic are still growing.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Got my taters in the ground...finally. Was nice and dry, disc'ed the area Saturday, Got busy on Sunday, my Troy-Bilt tiller wouldn't start, bad coil, fortunately my bro had a Tecumseh coil/points assy., hooked me up, got er done, then it started snowing.

I was reading the new M.E. News, see that there is a low-Scoville Habanero available, has anyone grown that?


----------



## s13rymos

The deer pretty much destroyed my garden last year.. ate all my sweet corn and pepper plants.. any suggestions on good repellant? I planned on building a fence this year but i really dont have the budget for it..


----------



## JHctRednek

I use liquid fence, works great on my beans, peppers etc don't use it on my corn just have too much. 

Its a little expensive but works great, smells like vomit though so I hope you don't have a sensitive stomach.


----------



## s13rymos

I used that stuff last year toward the end of the summer.. it seemed to work but like you said i couldnt get past the smell.. I almost puked twice.. I didnt like the fact that i had to spray it directly on the plants too.. i didnt know if it would affect the flavor..


----------



## Genius.

I rand the moulboard plow through my garden last night. Tonight I need to plow my neighbors yard up, he's wanting to start a garden, so I have to turn his sod over.
Then I need to dig the disk out of the barn to smooth everything out.


I'm going to take a long lunch and run to the seed store today. I'm going to get taters and garlic and the rest of my seeds.

I'm thinking ill plant peas this weekend.

If it would warm up.... It snowed yesterday again...


----------



## Dalmatian90

s13rymos said:


> The deer pretty much destroyed my garden last year.. ate all my sweet corn and pepper plants.. any suggestions on good repellant? I planned on building a fence this year but i really dont have the budget for it..



Used a liquid repellent on the daylilly beds last year that worked fine.

My garden is partly fenced -- anything the deer can't resist go inside the fence.

Along the fence grow green beans, which they liked to eat on the outside (the inside of course was fine).

To stop that, I put up a couple fishing line scare wires, with a spring and eye on one side so I could take them down (but normally I just ducked under them).

That worked well enough last year I'm planning to put up the fishing line scare wire around the whole rest of the garden, with an electric fence gate handle as the quick way to drop it if needed.

It won't stop determined deer, but if they're just casually browsing as they pass through they don't like walking into something they can't see.

For the cost of a few T-posts and some fishing line, it's probably worth an experiment to see if it works for you.


----------



## RandyMac

Even though we are 14 inches behind on rainfall, it is still too wet.


----------



## farmer steve

s13rymos said:


> The deer pretty much destroyed my garden last year.. ate all my sweet corn and pepper plants.. any suggestions on good repellant? I planned on building a fence this year but i really dont have the budget for it..



lead poisoning seems to work. i see your not to far from me and i know we have a deer problem in central pa. had one patch of sweet corn last year shoulda picked 100 or so doz.,was lucky to get enough for supper.ihave used a fish fertilizer that seems to help. i'll try and get the name for.you.i think its listed as organic.
also you can try a radio,i use it mainly for coons .i put on a talk radio station.


----------



## AndrewGeib

s13rymos said:


> I used that stuff last year toward the end of the summer.. it seemed to work but like you said i couldnt get past the smell.. I almost puked twice.. I didnt like the fact that i had to spray it directly on the plants too.. i didnt know if it would affect the flavor..



Maybe we could sit in the barn during hunting season to thin out that herd:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbow388

*Coons and progress*

I am trying corn and am worried about the coons. I hope my dog Pinky is ready for the summer!!!

Here is the progress on the broccoli and cabbage.

You can also see to the left I have a row of purple onions.












As you can see, the ground is completely soaked and packed down nicely. :bang:. I will have to till again before I plant.

We have been having massive amounts of rain and some pretty nifty hail storms.


----------



## tbow388

*Also on Hose*

I am going to go with a soaker hose set up this year as you can tell by the pic.

Ran into a (I think 250') roll at the Co-op for 35 bucks.


----------



## AndrewGeib

tbow388 said:


> I am trying corn and am worried about the coons. I hope my dog Pinky is ready for the summer!!!
> 
> Here is the progress on the broccoli and cabbage.
> 
> You can also see to the left I have a row of purple onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the ground is completely soaked and packed down nicely. :bang:. I will have to till again before I plant.
> 
> We have been having massive amounts of rain and some pretty nifty hail storms.



I like the soaker hose I may try that this year


----------



## Walt41

I'm going to get a front door for my greenhouse this week, it is supposed to be warm next week so I'm looking forward to buttoning it up. Right now it is 33 and snowing so it is hard to get excited about gardening. I used a combination of "deer off" spray, nasty geese and a sighted .270 to keep the deer off my trees the first two years, the herd is to a manageable level now and they have not been a problem.


----------



## tbow388

AndrewGeib said:


> I like the soaker hose I may try that this year



I was undecided between soaker, drip or just watering but I ran into a deal so I am going to try it.

Last year I went all the way through june just irrigating. Dug a trench on the high side and then filled it up. Once it got into the high 90's I started watering every plant individual.


----------



## AndrewGeib

tbow388 said:


> I was undecided between soaker, drip or just watering but I ran into a deal so I am going to try it.
> 
> Last year I went all the way through june just irrigating. Dug a trench on the high side and then filled it up. Once it got into the high 90's I started watering every plant individual.



I use a sprinkler and just think you waste too much water with them, a soaker would be good and bad to get around all plants unless you build like a manifold and then multiple hose take offs


----------



## bucknfeller

A friend of mine that grows sweetcorn puts up a silt fence around his fields and sprays them with diesel fuel every couple of weeks. He says that's the only way he's found to keep the coons from destroying his crop. From what he tells me, they get it on their paws when they cross over it, and they can't stand the smell of diesel, so they leave the corn alone.


----------



## farmer steve

AndrewGeib said:


> I use a sprinkler and just think you waste too much water with them, a soaker would be good and bad to get around all plants unless you build like a manifold and then multiple hose take offs



how big a garden AG drip works good if you can justify initial expense. your headline(manifold) can be set up to do one row at a time to save water, each row has its own shut off


----------



## s13rymos

AndrewGeib said:


> Maybe we could sit in the barn during hunting season to thin out that herd:msp_thumbup:



I got the 22 and a spotlight lets go! :msp_biggrin:

I did find this type of fence on the interweb and its not too bad in price.. 
Deer Fences | Buy from Gardener's Supply


----------



## s13rymos

Dalmatian90 said:


> My garden is partly fenced -- anything the deer can't resist go inside the fence.
> 
> Along the fence grow green beans, which they liked to eat on the outside (the inside of course was fine).
> 
> To stop that, I put up a couple fishing line scare wires, with a spring and eye on one side so I could take them down (but normally I just ducked under them).
> 
> That worked well enough last year I'm planning to put up the fishing line scare wire around the whole rest of the garden, with an electric fence gate handle as the quick way to drop it if needed.
> 
> It won't stop determined deer, but if they're just casually browsing as they pass through they don't like walking into something they can't see.
> 
> For the cost of a few T-posts and some fishing line, it's probably worth an experiment to see if it works for you.



I like that idea.. The deer i have are mighty determined though.. they knock over tomato cages and whatever else get in their way just to grab a bite.. My garden backs a field owned by Milton Hershey so i hope they plant corn this year so they wont touch mine...


----------



## mainewoods

s13rymos said:


> I got the 22 and a spotlight lets go! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I did find this type of fence on the interweb and its not too bad in price..
> Deer Fences | Buy from Gardener's Supply



I have used this fencing and it works well. Almost invisible, so buy a roll of fluorescent plastic marking tape and tie strips on so the deer will see it or they will walk right into it. Seems to keep out coons also. Also makes a great inexpensive chicken fence. The rolls are 7' high so deer can't jump it. Excellent for protecting berry bushes and shrubs.


----------



## s13rymos

mainewoods said:


> I have used this fencing and it works well. Almost invisible, so buy a roll of fluorescent plastic marking tape and tie strips on so the deer will see it or they will walk right into it. Seems to keep out coons also. Also makes a great inexpensive chicken fence. The rolls are 7' high so deer can't jump it. Excellent for protecting berry bushes and shrubs.



Will do.. I plan on getting the heavy duty fence. now i just need to find stakes that are 8ft. long lol...


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

Here you go: http://www.arboristsite.com/farming-gardening-forum/


----------



## AndrewGeib

farmer steve said:


> how big a garden AG drip works good if you can justify initial expense. your headline(manifold) can be set up to do one row at a time to save water, each row has its own shut off



Just a guess 25x50


----------

